# Hog alert...



## Guest (Jul 5, 2011)

Ooh hai









As is a bit shhy









Yho shure tis ok?









As Yhhos gots nommies?









As be good for nommies?









Pfffft as is going bask to bed.


----------



## bewitched (Jun 9, 2010)

:w00t: :001_wub: Gimme Gimme Gimme :001_wub:


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2011)

bewitched said:


> :w00t: :001_wub: Gimme Gimme Gimme :001_wub:


:nono::nono: MINE :001_tongue:

(24 views and only one reply )


----------



## twilight (Jun 19, 2011)

he is a real cutie i have applied for a rescue hog and am still anxiously waiting for there desision.He is a real little darling you are so lucky alb kazxxxxxxxx for hoglet.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

ah, he's adorable!


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Aww so cute


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2011)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwh cuties.


----------

